# Discount for TTOC members at Elite



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Today I had my Golf serviced at Elite Vehicle Services a Audi/VAG indi garage ( full post on this in the mk1 Forum ) 
Phil the owner has agreed to give all TTOC members a 10% discount 
I got a price from him for a cambelt water pump (he can get both the metal and plastic impelered pumps) and tensioning roller change Â£300 all in or Â£270 with 10% TTOC discount 
He did say that the only 2 cambelts he had seen go had goen as the Tensioning damper had failed and would change the damper as well for Â£350 or Â£315 with TTOC discount 
So if you are in the Northeast and want a great service at a great price and 10% discount as a TTOC member  give Phil a ring on 
07817 847416


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Cheers Andy,
nice one and always good to hear about good stuff, thx mate


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

great work andy, it must be your northern charm :wink:


----------

